# Internet connectivity problems



## bhorting (Dec 14, 2006)

I am having problems connecting two macs to the same internet connection via a 4 port 10 Mbps hub. I can connect one computer at a time through the hub but it will not let me have them both connected at the same time. When I do have them both connected the network status on on computer says "Built-in ethernet is currently active. Built in ethernet has a self assigned IP address and may not be able to connect to the internet"

I have used this hub before to connect a Mac and PC with Fios but this is my first attempt at using it with a cable connection and two macs. I have exhausted the usual sources, user manuals and tech support for the cable modem and the hub and found all to be useless.

Here are my specifics:
Internet connection: cox hi-speed cable with Scientific Atlanta cable modem
Hub: Dynex Model DX-EHB4 4 Port 10 Mbps Hub
OS: Mac OSX 10.3.9 on both machines.

I have tried different configurations with no luck. I have confirmed that all cables I am using are working. I can can get either computer to work through the hub one at a time but not both.

Any assistance or advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Brian


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

the problem is that you don't have a router. a hub is just a pass through point. apparently what ever modem thingy you had before was also a router, and then could assign ip addresses to more than one computer. but the cable modem you have is not also a router, and therefore can only have one computer attached to it. if you want to share this internet connection with more than one computer, you will need to buy a router. a basic 4 port will do what you need. this is a good place to start. i'd personally stick with a big brand name as it will more likely be easier to set up with a mac. just make sure that it is 100% configureable from your web browser.


----------

